# There is no greater agony than bearing an untold story inside you.



## astaroth666

can someone help me translate this phrase in latin. 

*There is no greater agony than bearing an untold story inside you*

I am having hard times using google translate


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici!

That's a challenging one!


astaroth666 said:


> I am having hard times using google translate


Of course - Google Translate is utterly hopeless.

My suggestion - but awaiting others' with eager anticipation:

_nullus dolor gravior est ferendus quam inenarrata fabula. _As literally as I can make it: "No more burdensome pain has to be borne/carried [useful pun on the verb _ferre_] than an untold story"

I am most intrigued to know whence the quotation comes, and what astaroth666 wants it for.

Σ
_
_


----------



## astaroth666

Scholiast said:


> salvete amici!
> 
> That's a challenging one!
> 
> Of course - Google Translate is utterly hopeless.
> 
> My suggestion - but awaiting others' with eager anticipation:
> 
> _nullus dolor gravior est ferendus quam inenarrata fabula. _As literally as I can make it: "No more burdensome pain has to be borne/carried [useful pun on the verb _ferre_] as an untold story"
> 
> I am most intrigued to know whence the quotation comes, and what astaroth666 wants it for.
> 
> Σ


I Will have it tattoed on me


----------



## astaroth666

astaroth666 said:


> I Will have it tattoed on me


I do appreciate the help


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings again

For a tattoo, you may wish to consider having it in majuscule lettering:

NVLLVS DOLOR GRAVIOR EST FERENDVS QVAM INENARRATA FABVLA.

Also, for brevity/economy you could omit "est".

Σ


----------



## astaroth666

Scholiast said:


> Greetings again
> 
> For a tattoo, you may wish to consider having it in majuscule lettering:
> 
> NVLLVS DOLOR GRAVIOR EST FERENDVS QVAM INENARRATA FABVLA.
> 
> Also, for brevity/economy you could omit "est".
> 
> Σ


thank you so much for the big help


----------



## Eqmeliten

Here's a tattoo I don't think we'll see but should: Crapulatus hoc feci.


----------

